# Comic Relief



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 12, 2009)

yay more britfag tv.

So, I'm sure many of you watch it bianually. If so, discuss.

If you don't, but do not know about it, I will offer a simple explanation. Comedy hereos and some other celebrities do random amusing stuff in order to get people to phone in and give donations to help the poor people in Africa and England. It's a great laugh, and I suggest you watch it.

Oh yeah, and it's on tomorrow.


----------



## Fredie (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll probably watch this, I usually do. It's always good for a bit of a laugh. Does anyone know what sort of things are going to be on this time?


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 12, 2009)

I remember a couple of years ago the Reduced Shakespeare Company did an epic skit <3 And nothing beats seeing celebrities take baths of baked beans and other crazy hijinks. The Blue Peter presenters always manage to do something cool. 
But I probably won't watch it because I don't have a TV, and watching it later just isn't as fun.

I have my nose, though! :*o*)


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 12, 2009)

Comic relief is actually not completely full of crap, there are some funny things and, hey the whole thing's for charity so I can accept it. This year David Tennant is hosting the beginning so i'll be watching 0_0


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 12, 2009)

Fredie said:


> I'll probably watch this, I usually do. It's always good for a bit of a laugh. Does anyone know what sort of things are going to be on this time?


Well, some characters from Gavin and Stacey singing Islands in the Stream, along with Tom Jones.



Dannichu said:


> I have my nose, though! :*o*)


Same. :oD



DarkArmour said:


> This year David Tennant is hosting the beginning so i'll be watching 0_0


Seriously? Wow...


----------



## Fredie (Mar 12, 2009)

Kai said:


> Well, some characters from Gavin and Stacey singing Islands in the Stream, along with Tom Jones.


Hmm, that sounds interesting. I'm even more likely to watch it now I know David Tennant is hosting the start.


----------



## Tailsy (Mar 12, 2009)

Kai said:


> give donations to help the poor people in Africa and England.





Kai said:


> poor people in Africa and England.





Kai said:


> Africa and England.





Kai said:


> England.





Kai said:


> England.


I'm going to steal your underwear and burn it.

But whoo Comic Relief! I always forget when it's on and miss it, but I'm determined I'll actually try and watch it this year.


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 12, 2009)

Theres also a Sarah Jane adventure special. _With Ronnie Corbett_.


----------



## Rwr4539 (Mar 12, 2009)

Might watch some of it. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Mar 12, 2009)

Comic Relief Does the Apprentice should be good. Wossy, Jack, Alan and Gok Wan all on the same team. With the other guy.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 13, 2009)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Comic Relief Does the Apprentice should be good. Wossy, Jack, Alan and Gok Wan all on the same team. With the other guy.


It was fun, actually.

I want those StickStuck thingies. Imagine just running around in a room with kids wearing those things and you're wearing wool.


----------



## Almost Eric (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm watching it right nowww~

And donated £3.98 since that's all I have. :B


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 13, 2009)

£11.50 Including my red nose I bought earlier. Also we recorded a school conga that we set up (raising £86) So I think i've done my part, it was fun anyway.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 14, 2009)

Man, I shouldn't have stayed up last night, but it was worth it. I watched it until about 1, sorta fell into a state of unconsciousness until 3, then turned the telly off and fell asleep.

Comic relief, eh? What a load of old shit. :D


----------



## Bombsii (Mar 14, 2009)

I kinda enjoyed the SJA mini clip. It was utterly insane. Oh well, its all a bit of fun. The Mama Mia spoof wasn't up to French & Saunders' normal standards and we all knew David was going to win the mastermind quiz. Hes a little doctor who fanboy like the rest of us, just a *lot* cuter.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 15, 2009)

I missed the Little Britain thing and French/Saunders part 2. Woe is me.

Oh, and who got fired? Was it Carr?


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Mar 16, 2009)

Yup.. Carr was fired.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 16, 2009)

Kai said:


> Yup.. Carr was fired.


What a guess. All he did was the voiceover thing and it was somewhat annoying.


----------



## Harlequin (Mar 16, 2009)

I enjoyed Comic Relief. I must say, though, I do prefer Children In Need. I liked the Little Britain sketches and French and Saunders were great (as always). 

also I really liked the naked dancing when Graham Norton came on. That was nice.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 17, 2009)

I wish it would air in australia... we have the Melbourne Comedy festival though, which is pretty similar. 

*goes and looks up all the footage of Tennant*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 17, 2009)

Harlequin said:


> I enjoyed Comic Relief. I must say, though, I do prefer Children In Need. I liked the Little Britain sketches and French and Saunders were great (as always).
> 
> also I really liked the naked dancing when Graham Norton came on. That was nice.


I'm tied.

CiN does have the Doctor, but Comic Relief is much more fun as a whole.


----------

